# Anyone looking a Good Net Man?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

.......... After 2 years of no cats, the curse was broken Sat, so here is the long awaited SMACk........



*FYI: If anyone is in need of a very good, reliable NET boy, I highly recomend Flathunter!  He was real good over the weekend. Oh, yea, just dont let him weight the :B  *


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL! BURNED!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just for that


I want my rod holders back!

Wait till saturday, you will get some net practice


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

this is a RIOT!!!!!!!!! :S


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

It is just like when I fish with DIP. He is always netting my fish. And always crying about taking the good side. 

bill


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon Head BURNS flatLESShunter   ...............


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol mellon..i love that line of yours..especially the "long awaited smack" bit.. 
and oohh yes, it burns..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

So, tell the tale of the tapes...what kind, how big, etc, etc.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim here is the link to the thread talking about Bryan's big day!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26119


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan got extremly lucky, and I am sure he will not catch another fish all year.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Da Mellon played net boy for me tonight, on my 1 stinking fish!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Mellon, but we hand land our flatheads up here..just a nice Kevlar glove works fine.....but if i was to switch to nets for cats, i'll give ya a shout.

Now for carping we always use a net, they dont have a handle to grab onto like a flathead bottom jaw...almost impossible to land the big ones without a net, i learned that one pretty fast. They are the only species i hunt for that i use a net and the nets are big enough for the largest flatheads in the State..geez..i have a Fox 32" triangle shaped net..and a 42" Badger too.
Good luck with the cattin guys.

Scott


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

If you try to lip a flat at some of Jack's spots you are gonna be floating down the scioto or at best clinging to a muddy bank soaking wet. A couple I've seen are steep and muddy and without a net you wouldn't get'm in. 

bill


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, ask Jack if my spots look like his...the river is more sand and gravel in more spots than around my area....but the spots are not easy to get into and if you slip...its cat bait you are....lol. LOTS og high bank deep bends.

Ive always messed with "newbies" into my spot.....i tell them i'd give them $100 to swim accrossed the "hole" and back...at night....never had a taker yet!! Only thing that would be going through my mind is the music from Jaws...geez!
Plus the spot i fish is 25ft. deep with oak trees everywhere.

Scott


----------

